# Fraternal Twins - genders?



## kcoennen

What are the chances of fraternal twins being boy/girl, boy/boy, and girl/girl? I am having fraternal twins and can't find anywhere to say what the chances are. I thought most fraternal twins were boy/girl, but I don't know now.


----------



## ems1

I think it's 50% boy/girl, and 25% girl/girl and 25% boy/boy. I may be wrong tho. I have fraternal twin boys. X


----------



## _Vicky_

erm I woud think its totally random in the same way single births are?


----------



## Nut_Shake

I think ems is right from what I read when I was looking into it! Xx


----------



## Debbie82

I've read diff % splits of likelihood but it's always in the same order as above girl/boy girl/girl then boy/boy but think the % chance diff between girl/girl and boy/boy is minimal :shrug:


----------



## zephyr

I don't know what the chances are but I am having boy girl twins :)


----------



## kcoennen

I am going for another ultrasound on Wednesday which I will be a little over 12 weeks. I'm sure it will be too early to tell what they are, but I really wish we could!!! 

zephyr - how far along were you when you found out?


----------



## Ste4mr

At 18 weeks i was told i was having 2 boys but at my last scan i was told theres a chance that twin A could be a girl. Twin B is definitly a boy though apparently. 

Guess well just have to wait and see either till their born or if they can find out what Twin A is at my next scan on the 8th march.


----------



## wishingfor3rd

yeah it is 50% boy/girl 25% girl/girl and 25% boy/boy. i am pregnant with boy/girl and my friend is pregnant with girl/girl! it is sooo hard waiting for the day you find out for sure!! good luck


----------



## zephyr

I found out at 6 1/2 weeks :) Congrats and good luck for your next scan!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

I went for a private scan at 16 weeks, this is the earliest you can tell gender sex. She was quite certain I was having boy/girl and it was confirmed at my 20 week scan.

I'd get a private scan done again in a second, I was soooo impatient to find out!


----------



## _Vicky_

I found out at 18 weeks confirmed at 20,22,26,30 and 34 weeks lol and I STILL did a yellow nursery just in case they got it wrong!


----------



## arrical8

Not sure on statistics, but I am having boy/girl twins!


----------



## Debbie82

_Vicky_ said:


> I found out at 18 weeks confirmed at 20,22,26,30 and 34 weeks lol and I STILL did a yellow nursery just in case they got it wrong!

I'm the same, found out at 18 weeks and have had them double check at each subsequent appointment - where they usually zoom in on a close up of my boys bits:haha:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I didn't know what mine were until they were born. Was thrilled that they were girls <3


----------



## chloe11

i am having two beautiful boys!!! just thought i would add what i was having, heheehhe!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bumblebee117

pretty sure 50% b/g, 25% g/g and 25% b/b.

found out at a 16 week private scan!

i just had my boy and girl twinnies 2 weeks ago! they are an absolute joy!! xx


----------



## arj

Im having fraternals too, one apparently looked like a boy at the 13 week scan, SO hoping to get one of each!


----------



## kcoennen

Thank you ladies!

We had our scan yesterday and the pictures turned out great. The first one is of both of them - Baby A is on it's side and Baby B is on it's back. The second one is of Baby B, and the third is of Baby A. We were able to see them moving around and everything. Baby A was being very stubborn, but Baby B was loving being on camera! 

Before the appointment though, I started bleeding. I thought I was losing them. They were able to take me early, and it's just a bleeding spot on my cervix. She said it's totally normal. It was the most terrifying moment of my life!!!
 



Attached Files:







407459_794790411956_1207720121_n.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 9









424856_794790851076_47502095_35903682_733208450_n.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 9









426755_794790671436_47502095_35903681_959179397_n.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## xxxemsxxx

What lovely scan pictures.

Glad the bleeding is nothing to worry about. xx


----------



## chloe11

awww glad bleeding wasnt anything serious hun! i had bleeding when i was around 16weeks, and it was all fine 

beautiful scan piccies hun!!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

if i had to guess btw - id day one of each xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kcoennen

UPDATE:

We're having two little girls!


----------



## arj

Was it really obvious at the scan what they were or did they hum and ha for a bit? And what were babies heartrates?


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Yaaaaaay kcoennen I'm totally biased but two little girls is AMAAAAAZING, massive congratulations!!

Your turn next arj.. Will be checking for updates!


----------



## kcoennen

She knew right away last week, but my husband wasn't there so I didn't find out. She double checked today, and while she was looking, I swore they were still boys, but she said that was the umbilical cords. Last week both heartbeats were 145. Today Baby A was 156 and Baby B was 140.


----------



## arj

Cool have you got names??

yesterday both my babies were bang on 136 and they were last week too.... Im going boys for me!


----------



## mommy2010

i read in a book it was 40% boy.girl 30% girl gril and same for boy boy 

i to am having fraternal twins and hope i have either boy girl or 2 girls as i already have an 18 month old boy so 2 boys would send me over the edge haha xx

congratulations on the girls :)


----------



## kcoennen

arj said:


> Cool have you got names??
> 
> yesterday both my babies were bang on 136 and they were last week too.... Im going boys for me!

We're thinking Karissa and Corinne. I would say boys too from the heart rates. But you never know! Maybe you just have really relaxed babies! lol


----------

